# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Icy Tower 1.3 Hack

## Mentol

Since there was a thread about Icy Tower 1.3, i decied to post a tut that is very easy to perform.

All you need is :

Icy Tower ofcourse

and Cheat Engine.

Target Icy Tower with cheat engine, then press "Unrandomizer"

Now, start a new game. Now all the blocks should be on one side ontop of the other.

----------


## m_fatica

Haha nice find.

----------


## rudez

lol this is good, it there a way to make the blocks longer though?

----------

